# Voodoo Labs PP2+ or Carl Martin Pro Power



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking at these two. Any comments on one or the other?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I've never used the CMPP, but the voodoo works great for me. I'd buy another if i needed one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Appear to be very similar in all respects accept the CM has the switchable amperage for North America and Europe. I guess this one come in handy for any touring bands that cross the pond.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Check out the Eventide Powerfactor http://www.eventide.com/AudioDivision/Products/Accessories/PowerFactor.aspx

It's a re branded CIOKS - If I had to do it all over again, this is the one i'd go after.

(it should be available at MOOG Audio in MTL)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, I think all three are pretty similar in price. A few small differences among them


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a Cioks DC-10 great unit and it Powers everything I run !!!!!!


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

The Voodoo Lab is great, I really like mine.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Another thumbs up for the VL PP2+.
I use two on my board, no problems.

I've only heard good things about the Cioks stuff, though I've never tried them.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

+1 on the voodoo lab PP2 - I actually noticed a difference in my tone after I strated using it....getting away from batteries and providing consistent power to all my pedals made a noticeable difference in my tone...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As more and more companies are migrating to the digital domain when it comes to pedals, the litmus test for any pedalboard supply is the extent to which it handles multiple digital pedals cleanly.

All digital pedals will have one or more high frequency clocks on board. These clocks can produce spikes on the power lines. Since they are waaaayyyyyy up high, you won't hear them as noise. But if you have two digital pedals sharing the same power line, and both are nominally running at 1mhz, but one is just the slightest bit slower than the other (e.g., 999khz), the sum and difference of those frequencies can show up on the power lines. 1.999mhz is obviously beyond our hearing, but 1khz is most certainly not.

The result is that running one digital pedal from a traditional wallwart may be blissfully quiet, but once two are sharing the same supply, all of a sudden there is this annoying buzzing that you can't get rid of. There ARE ways to provide clean isolated power on each output so that one output might power digital pedal A plus a few analog pedals, and another output powers digital pedal B, but they are sufficiently isolated that nothing leaks through and buzzing is avoided.

Yyou can't tell that from looking at the current ratings, and seeing that there are 8 or whatever output jacks on the brick. Power a couple digital pedals with the unit and make sure it will handle that quietly. You may not own any digital pedals *now*, but I am confident you will own some in the future. be prepared.


----------

